# CompTIA A+ Certification



## Mr.Clean (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm want to start studying toward getting my CompTIA A+ Certification and I'm considering purchasing this book form Amazon: 
*CompTIA A+ Certification All-in-One Exam Guide, Seventh Edition (Exams 220-701 & 220-702) *
Has anyone purchased or studied from this book and if so will it suffice for a newbie like me? I'm not completely green when it comes to computers; I know the basics, how-to's and what's what. 
I have no time frame in which I need to have this certification completed; which means I'll be reading this book or any book that’s recommended over the next several months; I'm in no hurry I just want to pass the first time I take it.


----------



## duckfeet (Jul 16, 2009)

Several years ago, I took a year long A+ free night class at the local community college, and they used the CompTIA A+ Guide to Managing and Maintaining Your PC by Jean Andrews, 6th Ed. I got off into malware fighting, and never finished A+. But of all the books different people had, I liked this one the best, and ended up buying--used on Amazon--the 7th ed. version, used for your exam, just because it's so comprehensive and useful. We all liked it, except it's *big*.
A+ Guide to Managing and Maintaining Your PC


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Mike Meyers is the leading authority in compTIA A+ and compTIA N+. HIs 7th edition book will help you a lot his writing style isn't dry infact it can be quite funny in places and this helps you study for your first cert.


----------



## Mr.Clean (Feb 10, 2011)

duckfeet said:


> Several years ago, I took a year long A+ free night class at the local community college, and they used the CompTIA A+ Guide to Managing and Maintaining Your PC by Jean Andrews, 6th Ed. I got off into malware fighting, and never finished A+. But of all the books different people had, I liked this one the best, and ended up buying--used on Amazon--the 7th ed. version, used for your exam, just because it's so comprehensive and useful. We all liked it, except it's *big*.
> A+ Guide to Managing and Maintaining Your PC





greenbrucelee said:


> Mike Meyers is the leading authority in compTIA A+ and compTIA N+. HIs 7th edition book will help you a lot his writing style isn't dry infact it can be quite funny in places and this helps you study for your first cert.


Thanks, I have both books in consideration. Based on Amazon's reviews both are great study guides. I'm torn between both now.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Its always wise to have more than one resource of study so why not get both?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I also used Mike Myers' book which I liked.


----------



## Mr.Clean (Feb 10, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Its always wise to have more than one resource of study so why not get both?


True but I can only read one at a time, so I purchased this one first: _CompTIA A+ Certification All-in-One Exam Guide, Seventh Edition (Exams 220-701 & 220-702)_ for $35 with free shipping on Amazon.


----------



## Hortyhorty (May 29, 2011)

Hi

I must say I paid a stupid amount for the A+ and it was a bit useless so I purchased mikes book and passed all exams I'm happy to say


----------



## Mr.Clean (Feb 10, 2011)

Hortyhorty said:


> Hi
> 
> I must say I paid a stupid amount for the A+ and it was a bit useless so I purchased mikes book and passed all exams I'm happy to say


Congrats!


----------

